# Wifes bike



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

she has an 04 honda rancher 450 ES 4x4. the problem is that it will not shift gears at all. i charged the battery and that didnt work. The last time we went ride, i washed it and put it up the same as i do every other time. everything worked just fine, i dont understand this. just a week ago, we rode it down to a nieghbors house and it ran and shifted just fine. I am not familiar with this bike as much as my brute. I have no idea where to start, can anyone point me in the right direction and possibly give me reasons why it would do this.....thanks in advance......


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I have never had to deal with this, knock on wood, but I hear it is usually the angle sensor.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

ok, what is an angle sensor and where is this located?


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

That is a good question, lol. I have never had to change one. I have just read MANY times where they go out and don't allow the bike to shift electronically. If you do a search for it on one of the Honda forums you should find a lot.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah, i found it. thanks.....great trouble shooting guide in the download section. i think thats what the issue is. when i get time i will take a look at it, maybe tomorrow.....


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

Im not sure what it is called but I know that my friend had the exact same problem several times. its something to do with hondas crappy design. Im guessing its like an actuator or something along those lines that shifts the gears for you when you press the button. Sadly I think it is fairly expensive to fix.. Good luck with it!


----------

